# its time for a post your desktop thread!



## Rusty Shackleford

you all know what to do so do it!

this is my work computer. ill get back to you with my home computer


----------



## WVBill

I'll play ....  (not very creative -  but it's my work computer - )....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Ive always liked that windows default screen. its serene. i wish i could look out my back window and see that lol


----------



## Galvatron

Here's mine....maybe it sums me up


----------



## thcri RIP

I finally got mine all cleaned up.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Ive always liked that windows default screen. its serene. i wish i could look out my back window and see that lol



I can't complain! (Screen Window effect costs extra though)


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

wow, man. thats just great!


----------



## HulaMac

28 years just flew by.


----------



## BamsBBQ

ok i will play


----------



## muleman RIP

clutter,what clutter?


----------



## Trakternut

HulaMac said:


> 28 years just flew by.




Oh! Golly! Not *anotherZuma addict! *


----------



## pirate_girl

.....


----------



## HulaMac

Yep. I like to bust balls.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

HulaMac said:


> Yep. I like to bust balls.


 
HA!


----------



## Erik

BamsBBQ said:


> ok i will play


 
mmmmmmm.....
mudbugs!
(no matter what you call them - crayfish, crawfish, crawdads, it's always a good day when you can get some tail...)


----------



## muleman RIP

Oh! Golly! Not *anotherZuma addict!  NO,NO,NO that is the wifes addiction! So are the gazillion zip files for her sewing machine. I just have to clean up the files for her. I will not play computer games. Guns are more fun to me.
*


----------



## bczoom

What's Zuma?


----------



## Erik

it's the evil game my wife loaded on her cell phone to play while I'm driving...
too bad that phone got misplaced.....


----------



## muleman RIP

Zuma is a dumb game of zap the same color balls and then you advance to a higher,faster level. Don't ever interrupt the woman who is playing it!! It has led to more arguments and I have even killed the breaker to the computer once or twice.(power failure)LOL


----------



## HulaMac

Hey! If we're playing Zuma, we're not bothering you. Is that a bad thing?


----------



## bczoom

HulaMac said:


> Hey! If we're playing Zuma, we're not bothering you. Is that a bad thing?


Hmmmm, you do have a point.  Where do I get one of these Zuma thingies?  Mrs. Zoom is hard on electronics.  Is there a quantity discount?


----------



## HulaMac

Remember, the balls she will be busting..............is yours.


----------



## Galvatron

whats zuma??


----------



## lifesaver91958




----------



## lifesaver91958

OOPS! here's a smaller version>>>


----------



## Big Dog

BamsBBQ said:


> ok i will play



Damn I miss mudbugs!


----------



## Big Dog

Nuff said!


----------



## bczoom

Nice one BD!!!  Can you e-mail me that background?


----------



## thcri RIP

Big Dog said:


> Nuff said!





bczoom said:


> Nice one BD!!!  Can you e-mail me that background?




What is it?


----------



## Big Dog

Point State Park downtown Pittsburgh with the Super Bowl trophies imposed in the background .............. jeez!


----------



## thcri RIP

Big Dog said:


> Point State Park downtown Pittsburgh with the Super Bowl trophies imposed in the background .............. *jeez!*




How in the frick am I suppose to know.  Being from Minnesota I have never seen a Super Bowl Trophy


----------



## pirate_girl

Suddenly I am thinking salad for lunch lol


----------



## bczoom

thcri said:


> How in the frick am I suppose to know.  Being from Minnesota I have never seen a Super Bowl Trophy



That was the only safe answer you could have posted.  Anything else and you would have gotten beaten up.

Now, I really was hoping you could put 2+2 together but the 6 over 1 probably screwed you up.
You should recognize the trophy.
When you see 6 of them, there's only 1 team that did that (the Steelers).
Put those together and voila!  Pittsburgh.


----------



## Erik

bczoom said:


> That was the only safe answer you could have posted. Anything else and you would have gotten beaten up.
> 
> Now, I really was hoping you could put 2+2 together but the 6 over 1 probably screwed you up.
> You should recognize the trophy.
> When you see 6 of them, there's only 1 team that did that (the Steelers).
> Put those together and voila! Pittsburgh.


 
that's more logic than I used.
BD = steeler's fan (see post about his office picture)
picture of BD's desktop with football shaped trophies over a skyline must = the home of the Iron City brewery...


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

this right now..


----------



## lifesaver91958

Very cool Ironman!


----------



## lifesaver91958




----------



## Bobcat

I have a new desktop. Ain't showin ya.


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> I have a new desktop. Ain't showin ya.



Good boy!


----------



## Bobcat




----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


>



Koochie koo baby..


----------



## bczoom

As usual... get a room.

OK, how do y'all keep your desktop so clean?  I have about 60 icons on my desktop.


----------



## thcri RIP

My new Windows 7 Machine.  I found more pics of the new New Holland 8N


----------



## Galvatron

im using my sons PC and if i did show it it would destroy years of work on his behalf ......



I like waking up with a penis


----------



## BigAl RIP

thcri said:


> My new Windows 7 Machine. I found more pics of the new New Holland 8N


 

You cannot be serious ! That is beautiful . The Ford 8N was the first tractor I ever drove on my Grandpas ranch . Man did you just bring back some beautiful memories ! Thanks and God Bless !!!!


----------



## thcri RIP

Here is some more Al.  One I really like is the pic of the original with the new.


----------



## BigAl RIP

thcri said:


> Here is some more Al. One I really like is the pic of the original with the new.


 

That tractor right there helpped shape the America, we know today . Still one of the greatest ever made.


----------



## Big Dog

This one is on the living room laptop ........


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I just got this laptop a couple weeks ago so it's just got the standard pictures that come with windows 7 right now....though I've got them rotating every 10 seconds like a screensaver.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

yup. Rusty decorates early. at work:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

most recent at work


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

hey PG looks like you got a message


----------



## lifesaver91958




----------



## Rusty Shackleford

new! ricky carmichael FTW!


----------



## thcri RIP

this is mine.  can anyone guess where it is from??


----------



## Big Dog

Now no smart ass remarks ............... I love a voluptuous woman.  

It's Tara Lynn, large model.


----------



## Big Dog

thcri said:


> this is mine.  can anyone guess where it is from??



The woods ..............


----------



## thcri RIP

Big Dog said:


> The woods ..............




Who's woods smart ass    and not mine but a members of FF.


----------



## Big Dog

thcri said:


> Who's woods smart ass    and not mine but a members of FF.



John Day's


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> Who's woods smart ass    and not mine but a members of FF.


That's Bobcat's woods.


----------



## Big Dog

pirate_girl said:


> View attachment 42566



He needs to shave that thing ...................... oops, wrong everything ..............


----------



## pirate_girl

Big Dog said:


> He needs to shave that thing ...................... oops, wrong everything ..............


Uh uh.. I like it .. all...


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> That's Bobcat's woods.




I figured you would figure it out.


----------



## pirate_girl

thcri said:


> I figured you would figure it out.


Why wouldn't I?
He sent me all the pics of his new place in New Hampshire.


----------



## kermit2

Lets get out of the forest and into the woods,...please.

This is my 12yr old puppy  walking back to the Ausable River.(he' camera shy)!on a stop we take while canoeing. 
I love this shot.
He has attitude. (rhymes with food)

It gives me the feeling of summer, as this is our favorite spot to have lunch on the river.
It's on a bend going left to right, it's state land, plenty of picnic space, good swimming,and the little stream we are in cascades up far enough that I still have unexplored territory.


----------



## BigAl RIP

My desktop is my Panama deck 



..... In 2 weeks i'll be sitting on this deck each evening after work with a Rum & Coke watching the world go by .Life is good .


  Edit : Actually i'll be in that hammock on the far end of the deck !


----------



## pirate_girl

bump..


----------



## alaska120

Freeze-up on the river - October 2008


----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

Hrmm.. I might steal that for an avatar sometime.. lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

THE LATEST


----------



## muleman RIP

Is that the best you could find? Or do you get off on ridicule?


----------



## Galvatron

New PC new look.....


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

thats badass!!


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> thats badass!!



I can't wait to get pissed one night...looking at that will give a whole new meaning to the pissed dimension


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

itll make ya head explode


----------



## Galvatron

Rusty Shackleford said:


> THE LATEST



Stop using IE....use Google chrome it's much quicker....works for me kids.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Galvatron said:


> Stop using IE....use Google chrome it's much quicker....works for me kids.


 
im used to IE, im happy with it, and i do not do change well. ask the lil lady, when something changes, i get pissed off because i cant cope


----------



## Danang Sailor

Okay!


----------



## pirate_girl

I changed mine from my Grandbrat Kasey and the kitty to Cooksie's (from netcookingtalk) beeeeeeeautiful eggs benedict.
It's a joy to wake up every morning and see this on my desktop.
That woman cooks and photographs her creations like no other.
She's a nice lady too.


----------



## muleman RIP

If I had to look at food like that I would be eating all the time! In fact I am hungry now! Got to go check the fridge.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> If I had to look at food like that I would be eating all the time! In fact I am hungry now! Got to go check the fridge.


It's looking at food pics that keeps me from eating all the time.
Fruit in the morning and one main meal keeps me happy.


----------



## muleman RIP

Just nuked a part of a cheese steak sub leftover from supper! You did it to me Lollie!


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> Just nuked a part of a cheese steak sub leftover from supper! You did it to me Lollie!


sorry..
I had enough salmon casserole and green beans at work to feed an Army.
It was good too. People bitch about nursing home food, but ours is always good.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well I shared it with the one dog so no great harm to the diet.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

pirate_girl said:


> It's looking at food pics that keeps me from eating all the time.
> Fruit in the morning and one main meal keeps me happy.


 
fruit in the mornign and one meal keeps me starving


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

You just love teasing yourself don't you!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

current. will change soon im sure


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

it was time for a new one anyway


----------



## Ironman

Time for a change

.


----------



## AAUTOFAB1




----------



## tsaw

You guys keep it to neat! I need some clutter!


----------



## thcri RIP

Nothing like the open country.


----------



## norscaner

Dumb question but how do I capture pic of desktop??  IE 6


----------



## Big Dog

Steeler fan ................. not so much a Raven fan ................


----------



## JackieBlue

Ironman said:


> Time for a change
> 
> .



You weren't supposed to show anyone.  That was for your eyes only.


----------



## Ironman

JackieBlue said:


> You weren't supposed to show anyone.  That was for your eyes only.


  Sorry!

Won't happen again


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## muleman RIP

If I had not just gotten rousted from a good sleep by 2 big draft horses running I would say that was a pretty pic. Right now I am debating waking up a bunch of Amish or making an appearance at church wherever they have it this morning.


----------



## Big Dog




----------



## Ironman




----------



## thcri RIP

Getting my butt chewed on my stock portfolio


----------



## pirate_girl

My son Jeffrey and granddaughter, Kasey-


----------



## Catavenger

the background features the ship's commander Commodore Toronto:


----------



## Will

Beacon Rock, South Washington.


----------



## Doc

Cute cute grandson Murph!

Good pic of your son and granddaughter PG!  

I have to admit, Ironman's screen savers are my favorites!!!!      Good ones IM!!!!!!!


----------



## Enceladus

my desktop background of my home defense force


----------



## Big Dog

Enceladus said:


> my desktop background of my home defense force



What a wonderful family portrait! ...............


----------



## Kane

Enceladus said:


> my desktop background of my home defense force



Nice platoon you have there, *Enceladas*.  Which* AR *might you be holding?


----------



## snowtrac jim

my screen background.


----------



## Catavenger

I like the pic of the family of marksmen (& women) My last pic isn't showing in this thread. Anyway I decided since it's veterans day to r relace my desktop with dad's B29 pic


----------



## Cowboy

Great pics folks . Heres mine, taken from two blocks away from my brothers house in Skagway last year.


----------



## Ironman

*Danica*


----------



## muleman RIP

Her "vital" parts would cover up some of my utilities!


----------



## pirate_girl

this dude..


----------



## luvs

it's just this now sans the icons-


----------



## Ironman

.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Is that (lick slurp drool) BACON???


----------



## Big Dog




----------



## Tweeker

This is strictly for medicinal puposes...of course


----------



## Tweeker

Big Dog said:


>


 
Beautiful baby, you must be proud. 
Tweeker


----------



## Tweeker

luvs said:


> it's just this now sans the icons-


 
I like the Polish flag in the background 
Tweekerski


----------



## Tweeker

pirate_girl said:


> this dude..
> 
> View attachment 59937


 
I want one 
Not the dude, the machine gun 
Tweeker


----------



## Ironman

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Is that (lick slurp drool) BACON???


Hell yes, Brother!


----------



## Av8r3400

...


----------



## Catavenger




----------



## pirate_girl

This.
Man I'd like to be there and dive in right now!


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Kane




----------



## kermit2

BRRRRR!


----------



## luvs

me & my niece, raynin


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## squerly

...


----------



## tiredretired




----------



## Danang Sailor

..


----------



## Kane

*Subject:**  Don't kick a cop....
*


----------



## leadarrows

Sign my wife made for her garden.


----------



## Catavenger




----------



## pirate_girl

bump!


----------



## Ironman

,.,.


----------



## Big Dog




----------



## Catavenger




----------



## leadarrows

My Dad just home from WW2 baling hay.


----------



## deand1

leadarrows said:


> My Dad just home from WW2 baling hay.



Could that be a Cockshutt tractor?


----------



## leadarrows

CO-OP I still have it although it's been just sitting in the barn for forty years.


----------

